# Any leads on a Marz recurve bow.



## String Bender (Feb 1, 2020)

m735is said:


> I'm looking for a bow made by Don Marz.
> 
> I recently found my birth parents and he would have been my grand father.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It is neat that you found this out. Try posting your question in the Traditional Forum or the General Archery Forum. There is more traffic there. Good luck.


----------



## zane.drurytsu (6 mo ago)

Interesting. Don Marz is my great grandfather on the maternal side. Would you mind private messaging me some time?


----------

